# Tales of Thorpe Green



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

On saturday, Cynthia was surprised by a white pigeon at the green who twice flew up onto her arm, even though she had no 'treats' on display. Once I had handed her the little bag of peanuts, and she held some, the stranger flew up and chomped down as many as he could grab. Quite unusual behavior for this flock! 

Well, once a few others saw this, they wanted in 

First is an opportunist caught with peanut in beak (left) and the original pigeon (right) in the act of grabbing yet another treat. Second is a slowcoach who only managed to grab one before the hand was empty.

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

John, I absolutely loved these pictures. They all look healthy and happy. Many thanks to you and Cynthia for taking care of them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi John,

Oh, what lovely pictures,...what a wonderful feeling... to be surrounded with all these lovely birds.

It should be no surprise-they are tame, the birds know instinctively they are among friends, especially when they saw the peanuts!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely pictures! Looks like it was a nice outing for the humans and snack time for the birds.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great pics. They love their peanuts, huh? Guess your are their friend forever now. 

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Your pictures are wonderful John.  

Many thanks to you & Cynthia for sharing your beautiful 'feral' flock with us & taking such good care of them.  

Cindy


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, to be fair, there are others who seem to be feeding the birds at least some days in the week. I don't think we are always quite sure who does what and when, or whether they necessarily provide food for the pigeons as well as the water birds each time, though.

The woman from whom Cynthia got the paralysed pigeon, and the one who has turned out to be (in appearance) fairly fit and standing just fine, does feed them, however, and provide fresh water.

I only see them on my Norfolk weekends, of course.

One real problem is the way they stray into the road to find grit. If there is someone there to chivvy them back onto the green it's fine, but that's only while they are being fed.

John


----------

